# Bazooka mud



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Happy friday ! I am at lunch time dreaming of my aut. Taper that was stolen and i was wondering wich mud is the best for the zooka and wich one is the worst to use for you guys ?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Taping Mud*

Add water and stir. :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Add water and stir. :whistling2:


That's the one we normally use. Never had problems with it.

Anyone run into this problem lately with ProRoc:

We've been getting ProRoc at times. I was talking with our field supervisor today about it and tapes. On the job I wrapped up today, the section of wall that needed new tapes was taped by hand with ProRoc All Purpose, and the tapes were letting go along some of the edges. If it hadn't been that the tapes had been put on by our best taper, I would've said it was the taper's possible fault. But this guy doesn't make mistakes, especially like that.

The field supervisor said there's another job going on where the tapes had been put on with ProRoc taping mud, and they're also letting go in places.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

JustMe said:


> That's the one we normally use. Never had problems with it.
> 
> Anyone run into this problem lately with ProRoc:
> 
> ...


Have heard of that before with ProRoc taping mud so try to get the other brand for tapes. I like their Lite Finishing mud though with the green lid. :yes:As for the all purpose not holding well, it is understandable as it is not a dedicated mud for glueing tapes down.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> That's the one we normally use. Never had problems with it.
> 
> Anyone run into this problem lately with ProRoc:
> 
> ...


are you talking 2 different muds, or the same. Ist you say AP, then you say taping mud. What were the box colours ??????


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Have heard of that before with ProRoc taping mud so try to get the other brand for tapes. I like their Lite Finishing mud though with the green lid. :yes:As for the all purpose not holding well, it is understandable as it is not a dedicated mud for glueing tapes down.


We usually have gotten Synko taping mud, even when using ProRoc AP for finishing. As for the ProRoc AP letting go, it was the 1st time I know of that one of our tapers used it to tape with on our jobs. We've never had Synko AP give grief like that (at least that I know of) when used for putting on tapes as well.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Happy friday ! I am at lunch time dreaming of my aut. Taper that was stolen and i was wondering wich mud is the best for the zooka and wich one is the worst to use for you guys ?


Believe it or not, but thats what your machine mud was invented for. It takes a lot less water to mix it. Depending on the batch (how old it is). it can take as little as 4 cups (timmy large) of water:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> are you talking 2 different muds, or the same. Ist you say AP, then you say taping mud. What were the box colours ??????


2 different muds used to tape with on 2 different jobs. A few tapes put on with ProRoc AP at the job I finished today, and I don't know how many tapes put on with ProRoc taping mud on another job.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> are you talking 2 different muds, or the same. Ist you say AP, then you say taping mud. What were the box colours ??????


Reading the post from Just Me it sounds like the problem was with the all purpose mud but *also *with the taping mud. I think yellow, blue and then green are the colours with blue being the AP. :tongue:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> We usually have gotten Synko taping mud, even when using ProRoc AP for finishing. As for the ProRoc AP letting go, it was the 1st time I know of that one of our tapers used it to tape with on our jobs. We've never had Synko AP give grief like that (at least that I know of) when used for putting on tapes as well.


Pick a colour, the orange now comes in a red box http://csrbuilding.ca/catalogue_home/?CATEGORY=Drywall+Finishing+Products 
:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Reading the post from Just Me it sounds like the problem was with the all purpose mud but *also *with the taping mud. I think yellow, blue and then green are the colours with blue being the AP. :tongue:


No, you look at the link too http://csrbuilding.ca/catalogue_home/?CATEGORY=Drywall+Finishing+Products
:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Pick a colour, the orange now comes in a red box http://csrbuilding.ca/catalogue_home/?CATEGORY=Drywall+Finishing+Products
> :whistling2:


Blue/AP on the job I finished, and I imagine it would've been yellow on the other, as the field supervisor said it was taping mud used. That's the colours our ProRoc comes in. Green is finishing.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:thumbup1: We think alike Just Me

Synko for taping and ProRoc for finishing.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Blue/AP on the job I finished, and I imagine it would've been yellow on the other, as the field supervisor said it was taping mud used. That's the colours our ProRoc comes in. Green is finishing.


It's the same colour no matter where you are in Canada for the pro roc mud. Well synko/cgc the colours are different.

But, here , cgc is

green tape
red ap
blue ultra lite
machine mud- specialty type mud

well Pro roc is

yellow tape
red is AP (old 2 kote)
blue specialty type mud (their version/answer to machine mud)
green, don't use it, but guessing it's like cgc blue


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> :thumbup1: We think alike Just Me
> 
> Synko for taping and ProRoc for finishing.


Thing is, I've heard or read that ProRoc taping mud is supposed to have more glues in it than Synko's taping mud.

I don't care as much for ProRoc when it comes to 1st coating things like bead. Except for this summer, when Synko seemed to get especially 'gummy' - maybe were putting more vinyl or something in it to keep it from drying too fast through the summer months - I prefer Synko. It seems to have more structural strength than ProRoc, when you start putting mud on thicker. Synko holds its shape well then. But after that, ProRoc seems fine enough to me.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> It's the same colour no matter where you are in Canada for the pro roc mud. Well synko/cgc the colours are different.
> 
> But, here , cgc is
> 
> ...


So why would ProRoc yellow and blue be letting tapes go. There's no problem with not enough heat. Never had the problem with Synko's yellow and blue.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

And then to further complicate it


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> So why would ProRoc yellow and blue be letting tapes go. There's no problem with not enough heat. Never had the problem with Synko's yellow and blue.


Is it just one side of the tape, say like top side all the time on a flat. (then think if they flipped the zook while running it).

was having some problem when running 2bjr's zook, now that he's gone:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: and I'm running the TT zook, no more problems with tapes lifting.

Tape could be dragging against the cutting blade or something, if it's lifting on just one side all the time.......


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> *Is it just one side of the tape, say like top side all the time on a flat.* (then think if they flipped the zook while running it).
> 
> was having some problem when running 2bjr's zook, now that he's gone:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: and I'm running the TT zook, no more problems with tapes lifting.
> 
> Tape could be dragging against the cutting blade or something, if it's lifting on just one side all the time.......


No zook used for the AP'd tape sections I saw that hadn't already been repaired. They'd been put on by hand, by someone who knows what he's doing. The tapes were letting go on both sides of the same piece of tape.

As for the tapes put on with taping mud at the other jobsite, I don't know what they used to install them with. Possibly/probably an auto taper, unless there maybe wasn't a lot of them to put on either - we're sort of marking time doing more smaller jobs till the bigger ones get started up beginning next week.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> And then to further complicate it


 Pretty. Who still buys bucket mud? Not one drywall outfit around here uses buckets....all boxmud. It seems alot of you guys use buckets all the time. Problem is the best mud for finishing mud wasnt in picture.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

chris said:


> Pretty. Who still buys bucket mud?


Me

Never even heard of boxed mud until I started hanging out here a couple years ago. I have still yet to see it with my own eyes.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Hamilton taping:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

blue dot


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

chris said:


> Pretty. Who still buys bucket mud? Not one drywall outfit around here uses buckets....all boxmud. It seems alot of you guys use buckets all the time. Problem is the best mud for finishing mud wasnt in picture.


We use boxes too Chris. The photo was just to show the confusion with so many color coded lids and every company is different. Use to see a lot more bucket mud until they cranked the price up to cover the container cost, now it is mostly boxes.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

A question about box mud. Do you still get any hard crust in it like you do around the top of about half the buckets you open?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

wnybassman said:


> A question about box mud. Do you still get any hard crust in it like you do around the top of about half the buckets you open?


Seems there is very little air inside the plastic bag when you open up a box so the answer is no I would say, at least not as much as the buckets. :blink:


----------



## Soultear (Sep 4, 2011)

JustMe said:


> That's the one we normally use. Never had problems with it.
> 
> Anyone run into this problem lately with ProRoc:
> 
> ...


Not enough white glue, probably a bad batch. Pro roc sucks, hamilton eats you skin, Synko all the way


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Hamiltons eats skin? I guess I didnt know that.Have never used synko (never seen) but a good friend of mine that taught me drywall said it is Mexi mud, he isnt racist thats just what he called it. I will have to get some Hamilton on my skin and see what happens. I hate mud on my hands


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

No crust in the box mud that I have seen. We use USG green first coat every where except beads. They get USG blue on all coats with less shrinkage.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Soultear said:


> Not enough white glue, probably a bad batch. Pro roc sucks, hamilton eats you skin, Synko all the way


Thanks, Soultear, but the 'probably a bad batch' would have to cover both ProRoc's AP And their taping mud, to explain why we're getting some tape lifting from both muds. The guys who were putting on those tapes weren't rookies - although I'd have to check the taping mud one to double make sure. But I know who at least one of the tapers is who's at that job site, and he's no rookie.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Thanks, Soultear, but the 'probably a bad batch' would have to cover both ProRoc's AP And their taping mud, to explain why we're getting some tape lifting from both muds. The guys who were putting on those tapes weren't rookies - although I'd have to check the taping mud one to double make sure. But I know who at least one of the tapers is who's at that job site, and he's no rookie.


Were they blasting a heater straight at that wall? I notice days over 100 you've got to watch for tape curl from the mud on the face drying so much faster than the backing mud.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Jason said:


> Were they blasting a heater straight at that wall? I notice days over 100 you've got to watch for tape curl from the mud on the face drying so much faster than the backing mud.


No, at least not the one I was doing. Temp was good. The other one was a reno being done in an operating hotel, so temp should've been fine.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

chris said:


> Pretty. Who still buys bucket mud? Not one drywall outfit around here uses buckets....all boxmud. It seems alot of you guys use buckets all the time. Problem is the best mud for finishing mud wasnt in picture.


We do, can't even buy box mud round here. You do know that a box holds less than a bucket, don't ya??? So it takes like 10 boxes to equal like 8 buckets making box mud dern near the same price as buckets. 

Sides that, down here at the coast, we trade our empty buckets to the shrimp houses for fresh shimp. How many shrimp do ya get for them empty boxes?????:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Around here the buckets are for the guys with more dollars than sense:whistling2:just kiddin. The costs dont add up though,boxmud is by far a better bargain unless buckets are cheaper in ur neck. They are darn near double the price here and the good sht only comes in boxes IMHPO (in my honest professional opinion). Maybe wrong about brands and buckets but around here its USG in buckets and thats all Ive seen ($$15.somethin a pale)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> Around here the buckets are for the guys with more dollars than sense:whistling2:just kiddin. The costs dont add up though,boxmud is by far a better bargain unless buckets are cheaper in ur neck. They are darn near double the price here and the good sht only comes in boxes IMHPO (in my honest professional opinion). Maybe wrong about brands and buckets but around here its USG in buckets and thats all Ive seen ($$15.somethin a pale)


it's the same here too. you can get them, but the "G" man puts a environmental tax on them.So their too pricey . Most of my buckets come from the spray guys or painters (always paint buckets). But I might half to get some, If there's no MSD tag on your bucket, the safety dude can or might give you a $250 fine. I can get their point on large jobs, but when your the only CLOWN :whistling2:working in a house, it's B.S.

So here, it's mostly DIY that get the buckets, and sometimes they ask why us pro's use box mud. they think we know something they don't, but it's all b/c were cheap [email protected]


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

We will often get a few buckets of *taping mud* in buckets and the rest of the order in boxes so we have buckets to get started mixing with. :yes:


----------

